# Photo of the Day - November, 2020



## Alli

It’s a new month. These are the pies we got last night. Still plenty left.


----------



## Eric

Oh yeah, it's November lol

This is after a storm earlier this year.


----------



## Clix Pix

My Hooded Merganser couple are happily swimming around in the October thread;  they don't know what month this is, anyway!  LOL!

Something a little different, freshly shot this afternoon:


----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> It’s a new month. These are the pies we got last night. Still plenty left.
> 
> View attachment 1139




What?  Where are the Anchovies?!   Can't have Pizza without Anchovies!  .


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> What?  Where are the Anchovies?!   Can't have Pizza without Anchovies!  .



I’m usually overwhelmed just by the cheese. Hubby gets the pepperoni. I ate the rest of my white pizza for late lunch/early dinner today. I may return to wine tonight though.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ah, I do like white pizza, with plenty of garlic, and yes, I do forgo anchovies for a white pizza, come to think of it.....    And also for the traditional Neapolitan pizza certified by the Associazione Verace Pizza Napoletana.....mmmmm, delicious, and indeed, no extra ingredients necessary!   We have a pizza restaurant here in my area which is certified by the Association to prepare and serve their Neapolitan pizza in exactly the traditional way.....     Now I'm thinking about Pizza and it's been a long time since I've had any.....


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

This new tradition is reminding me of when I was fairly active on a music forum but people would rarely post their music. Well, actually, there was a whole sub forum for people to post their music but it wasn’t very active beyond people posting a track and getting no responses. So I started a monthly digest like this which seemed to get more attention from posting tracks to people commenting on them.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> This new tradition is reminding me of when I was fairly active on a music forum but people would rarely post their music. Well, actually, there was a whole sub forum for people to post their music but it wasn’t very active beyond people posting a track and getting no responses. So I started a monthly digest like this which seemed to get more attention from posting tracks to people commenting on them.



Yeah, we've got a couple of active users in here and that's about it. I was hoping for more activity but we'll just let it ride and see if we get more interest down the road.


----------



## Clix Pix

For me it is very motivating to feel that I need to get out there and shoot and that there is a place to share the image(s)......   Back when I was in the throes of trying to make up my mind about what I wanted to do vis-a-vis my photography,  I knew that one thing which is important is actually SHOOTING.  Maybe not every day, but at least several times a week and making a point of doing so.  This keeps the old brain cells churning in terms of thinking about what to shoot and a creative way or two to shoot it, plus gets me out of the house in good weather.  While it is possible to shoot for just oneself and never share the image(s) it really is more fun and more motivating to keep in mind that there is an audience out there, if one is willing to put the images out for public consumption.

After having gone though a fairly lengthy period during which I rarely shot at all, it didn't make sense to me to just run out and buy a new camera and/or new lenses. Would they wind up sitting in the camera bags the way my current gear was already doing?   I told myself that one big test of whether or not I should put big money into buying into a new camera system, etc., would be just how much I'd actually use the stuff and actually take photos.  Using what I already had, I conducted a sort of experiment over a period of time during which at first I shot infrequently, then more frequently, and as time went on found myself shooting almost daily.....   I also found MR's POTD thread to be very motivating, too.  I started out by dropping in older images, and then as time went on was shooting more and more fresh stuff and got to the point where I was pretty much shooting every day so I'd have something new to add to that POTD thread.   That worked, it got the small, tiny inner flame within flickering more and more strongly again and that was what I needed to tell myself that it would be OK to buy new gear.

So I finally took the plunge that I'd been fretting over for more than a year, bought new gear and thought, "OK, we're gonna USE this stuff!"  It helped that at the beginning of 2020 I joined in on a subforum in Nikon Cafe where everyone was doing a 52-Week project.   That, coupled with my participation on MR's POTD thread has gotten me to at some point during just about every day to have a camera in my hands, thinking about what to shoot, where to shoot it, how to shoot it....and actually it's been a real sanity saver during the whole COVID-19/Pandemic/Shutdown/Lockdown thing.....

Most people are not that serious about photography, don't go out shooting every day or even every week, whether it is with a DSLR/Mirrorless/rangefinder/bridge camera or their iPhone or something else,  and so it's not surprising that this thread hasn't taken off in a big way.  If I recall correctly it took a while for the POTD thread at MR to really get going, too;  iGary started the ball rolling there, but while there was enthusiasm right from the first, there also were still some growing pains and eventually a few rules and guidelines had to be set in place. 

Part of what makes a POTD thread interesting and fun for both participants and viewers is, of course, the diversity of images shared.  Right now this site isn't all that large in membership, so yeah, there's not going to be a whole lot of participation.  However, if we get to the point where it is only just one or two of us consistently sharing our images, then that should suggest that for this particular forum it's just not a feasible idea.....


----------



## Clix Pix

Something a little different today......  I spent some time out on my deck shooting the Hooded Mergansers and at one point got a bit creative with the exposure (both during the shoot and later in editing) and decided to add a bit of drama to what would otherwise have been simply a photo of a Hooded Merganser swimming around in the lake:


----------



## Alli

We went to the nursery to buy some more color for the yard. Fell in love with this arrangement, but it was a custom order and not for sale. (Hubby was thankful.)


----------



## Clix Pix

What a pretty arrangement that is!!  Darned shame you couldn't have bought it!   Oh well, at least you got to enjoy seeing it in person and photographing it!


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> What a pretty arrangement that is!!  Darned shame you couldn't have bought it!   Oh well, at least you got to enjoy seeing it in person and photographing it!



I’ll take photos of my purchases after I get them settled. Well, the flowers. No reason to photograph the lettuce. LOL!


----------



## Clix Pix

Yesterday afternoon the geese came to the lake to play, so I spent some time with the camera again:


----------



## Alli

My new lovelies.


----------



## Clix Pix

Oh, pretty!!!!    I've always liked them -- they're the kind of flowers which make me smile....


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> Oh, pretty!!!!    I've always liked them -- they're the kind of flowers which make me smile....



That’s because they’re smiling at you!


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> Yeah, we've got a couple of active users in here and that's about it. I was hoping for more activity but we'll just let it ride and see if we get more interest down the road.



Sorry just very busy at work at the moment.


----------



## fooferdoggie

a black orchid flower first time this guy has bloomed.


----------



## fooferdoggie

caught the light just right with some rainbow.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Zoidberg

My all time favourite picture, taken in the Piccaninnie ponds in South Australia.


----------



## Clix Pix

This Merganser was in a hurry, hood down, racing somewhere.....  When the hood isn't raised, it's easier to recognize that Mergansers are actually ducks.


----------



## thekev

Clix Pix said:


> What?  Where are the Anchovies?!   Can't have Pizza without Anchovies!  .




DOES NOT COMPUTE...DOES NOT COMPUTE


----------



## Apple fanboy

About a mile from where I live. Sadly they have chopped down a good chink of this woodland in the last couple of weeks. Not sure why.


----------



## Clix Pix

That's a shame, as the woods looks really lovely and peaceful.  I hope that they're not clearing the land in order for some builder to come in and put up a bunch of houses!


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> That's a shame, as the woods looks really lovely and peaceful.  I hope that they're not clearing the land in order for some builder to come in and put up a bunch of houses!



Isn’t that a Robert Frost poem?


----------



## SuperMatt

Alli said:


> Isn’t that a Robert Frost poem?



Maybe a Joni Mitchell song?.


----------



## Mark

Alli said:


> Isn’t that a Robert Frost poem?



that's a good idea. a poetry thread.
started.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Clix Pix said:


> That's a shame, as the woods looks really lovely and peaceful.  I hope that they're not clearing the land in order for some builder to come in and put up a bunch of houses!



No it won't be that. But might be to do with diseased trees or something. Mrs AFB sent them an email asking why.





This tiny mushroom was about a centimetre across.


----------



## Edd

despondentdiver said:


> My all time favourite picture, taken in the Piccaninnie ponds in South Australia.View attachment 1261



Holy fuck.


----------



## Alli

SuperMatt said:


> Maybe a Joni Mitchell song?.



Nope. Definitely Frost. See the Poetry thread and read the last stanza.


----------



## Eric

Our sunsets out here in the central valley can be quite beautiful.


----------



## Alli

Another trip to Lowe’s now that the truck is fixed.


----------



## Clix Pix

Yesterday afternoon the Hooded Mergansers were sure frisky, chasing each other around and having a great time!


----------



## Arkitect

On the way back from the grocery shop the sun came out for a few brief seconds.

*The Circus, Bath, 1768



*


----------



## Alli

I got to playing with a glass sphere yesterday. I started by holding the sphere and photographing the view inside. By the time I had finished I was holding the sphere against the phone’s camera lens, which acted like a macro lens. Some interesting shots.


----------



## Clix Pix

What fun, Alli!!!!   I have a couple of those: a large one and a smaller one,  but I tend to forget to get them out and play with them!    Isn't it neat how they reflect things?  Sort of an oversized raindrop!


----------



## Clix Pix

So loving this wonderful weather, and the colorful leaves!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Arkitect said:


> On the way back from the grocery shop the sun came out for a few brief seconds.
> 
> *The Circus, Bath, 1768
> 
> View attachment 1302*



You guys really take repurposing old buildings into grocery stores to the extreme.


----------



## Arkitect

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> You guys really take repurposing old buildings into grocery stores to the extreme.



You should see our public toilets!


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Apple fanboy said:


> View attachment 1281
> About a mile from where I live. Sadly they have chopped down a good chink of this woodland in the last couple of weeks. Not sure why.



The last 4 years has produced a rock to live under shortage crisis for Trump converts.  This is probably just a community development project you’re seeing. Looks to be just about finished.


----------



## Arkitect

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> View attachment 1311



I'm a great spider fan. I mean, I wouldn't have one as a pet, but I think they're interesting cool creatures.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Arkitect said:


> I'm a great spider fan. I mean, I wouldn't have one as a pet, but I think they're interesting cool creatures.



That one is my pet.  Very personable and inquisitive and that's about the biggest the species gets.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> The last 4 years has produced a rock to live under shortage crisis for Trump converts.  This is probably just a community development project you’re seeing. Looks to be just about finished.



I don't think Trump's influence extends to the UK! Plus its not going to be for a development. It belongs to the Woodland trust. They would never get permission even if they wanted to.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Apple fanboy said:


> I don't think Trump's influence extends to the UK! Plus its not going to be for a development. It belongs to the Woodland trust. They would never get permission even if they wanted to.



Hm. That was really American of me.  Sorry about that.  Do Boris supporters tend to be found under rocks?


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> What fun, Alli!!!!   I have a couple of those: a large one and a smaller one,  but I tend to forget to get them out and play with them!    Isn't it neat how they reflect things?  Sort of an oversized raindrop!



I have the set in two sizes as well. I’ve had them for a few years, and never think about using them. This was my first!


----------



## Eric

This is from a recent trip to San Francisco, a 13 second exposure.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Hm. That was really American of me.  Sorry about that.  Do Boris supporters tend to be found under rocks?



I don't think I've ever met one!


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## fooferdoggie

I got a kick out of these plastic shavings.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> I got to playing with a glass sphere yesterday. I started by holding the sphere and photographing the view inside. By the time I had finished I was holding the sphere against the phone’s camera lens, which acted like a macro lens. Some interesting shots.
> 
> View attachment 1308
> View attachment 1307
> View attachment 1306



Just saw this on DP Review. https://www.dpreview.com/news/76964...ns-world-into-globe-using-little-glass-marble

I'm tempted!


----------



## Clix Pix

That looks like fun, and really interesting results!!!   It IS tempting, isn't it?!


----------



## lizkat

Arkitect said:


> I'm a great spider fan. I mean, I wouldn't have one as a pet, but I think they're interesting cool creatures.






Chew Toy McCoy said:


> That one is my pet.  Very personable and inquisitive and that's about the biggest the species gets.




What is that species?  it just about squeaks onto the short list for the "adorable" award.

I love the look and awkward grace of Daddy Long Legs spiders so I let them hang out in here in winter.  The interim whereabouts of any offspring mystify me:   I never see one of them until it is about half the size of the adults.    Sort of how one never (or rarely anyway) sees a baby pigeon in the city.

Other house spiders come in from the cold now too.  I don't mind them either really.  They have a more utilitarian look, though, not the kind of thing that on first sight got a "well aren't you cute!" reaction.

Outdoor spiders impress me for the variety of their webs that appear overnight as if by magic and are sometimes huge.   Never liked them when I was subbing on my bros' paper routes though,  it's like the little pests knew the exact path I'd take on my rounds and would string them between trees at the curb and shrubbery across the sidewalk.  Ugh.


----------



## Arkitect

lizkat said:


> What is that species?  it just about squeaks onto the short list for the "adorable" award.
> 
> I love the look and awkward grace of Daddy Long Legs spiders so I let them hang out in here in winter.  The interim whereabouts of any offspring mystify me:   I never see one of them until it is about half the size of the adults.    Sort of how one never (or rarely anyway) sees a baby pigeon in the city.
> 
> Other house spiders come in from the cold now too.  I don't mind them either really.  They have a more utilitarian look, though, not the kind of thing that on first sight got a "well aren't you cute!" reaction.
> 
> Outdoor spiders impress me for the variety of their webs that appear overnight as if by magic and are sometimes huge.   Never liked them when I was subbing on my bros' paper routes though,  it's like the little pests knew the exact path I'd take on my rounds and would string them between trees at the curb and shrubbery across the sidewalk.  Ugh.



We have a spider resident inside the left rearview mirror of our car.
For at least three years a spider has lived there. It throws out a web overnight, only for it to be blown to tatters when I drive off. Next day, it's back… Through car washes, rain and wind, she hangs on in there.
I have never seen the occupant though. Just the webs that keep appearing.

It must be quite a comfy and safe home.


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> Just saw this on DP Review. https://www.dpreview.com/news/76964...ns-world-into-globe-using-little-glass-marble
> 
> I'm tempted!



Do it!
DO it!
DO IT!
*DO IT!*


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

lizkat said:


> What is that species?  it just about squeaks onto the short list for the "adorable" award.
> 
> I love the look and awkward grace of Daddy Long Legs spiders so I let them hang out in here in winter.  The interim whereabouts of any offspring mystify me:   I never see one of them until it is about half the size of the adults.    Sort of how one never (or rarely anyway) sees a baby pigeon in the city.
> 
> Other house spiders come in from the cold now too.  I don't mind them either really.  They have a more utilitarian look, though, not the kind of thing that on first sight got a "well aren't you cute!" reaction.
> 
> Outdoor spiders impress me for the variety of their webs that appear overnight as if by magic and are sometimes huge.   Never liked them when I was subbing on my bros' paper routes though,  it's like the little pests knew the exact path I'd take on my rounds and would string them between trees at the curb and shrubbery across the sidewalk.  Ugh.



It's a jumping spider.  There's all kinds of youtube videos of them being cute.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> View attachment 1332




That is just absolutely gorgeous; must say that I really love the spectacular colours, and this is a colour family that really appeals to me.


----------



## Alli




----------



## Clix Pix

Scepticalscribe said:


> That is just absolutely gorgeous; must say that I really love the spectacular colours, and this is a colour family that really appeals to me.



Thank you!  The colors in the water were just like that, too, I didn't pump them up to give them more "pop," they already were vivid enough.  The trees this past week were just gorgeous and the reflections in the water were absolutely wonderful.   Unfortunately, that's the last of it, today having been rainy and windy, and a lot of the leaves have now blown off.  I wish I could remember what was nearby that was blue that also was reflecting in the water....whatever it was, definitely added something to the mix!   Oh -- of course, bits of blue sky!  .  The two Hooded Mergansers just happened to be in there doing their thing at the time, too -- LOL!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Clix Pix said:


> Thank you!  The colors in the water were just like that, too, I didn't pump them up to give them more "pop," they already were vivid enough.  The trees this past week were just gorgeous and the reflections in the water were absolutely wonderful.   Unfortunately, that's the last of it, today having been rainy and windy, and a lot of the leaves have now blown off.  I wish I could remember what was nearby that was blue that also was reflecting in the water....whatever it was, definitely added something to the mix!   Oh -- of course, bits of blue sky!  .  The two Hooded Mergansers just happened to be in there doing their thing at the time, too -- LOL!




Even I know that the "fall" (an unusual term for autumn, but one that students of the history of the English language assure me is authentically antique) colours of the leaves in the northern parts of the eastern United States can be spectacular.

Off this topic, and probably better placed elsewhere, but I can assure you that there is much bewildered - and quite upset - commentary and conversation - (tempered by some relief tinged with worry) amongst my friends and family (liberal leaning all) about the size of the vote that Mr Trump achieved; "how can this happen?"


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Butters is a little south of 2 ft long yet her digits are thinner than toothpicks. Evolution doesn’t always make obvious sense.


----------



## lizkat

I like how her "armor" has different patterns on different parts of her body.


----------



## Arkitect

Icy cold today, but that's a price I willingly pay for blue skies…

*Pulteney Bridge and weir over the Avon
Robert Adam, 1774*

Heavy rain up north so the river is running very high today.





Edit: If you squint you can just see where we live. Just down from the tower on the brow of the hill.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Arkitect said:


> Icy cold today, but that's a price I willingly pay for blue skies…
> 
> *Pulteney Bridge and weir over the Avon
> Robert Adam, 1774*
> 
> Heavy rain up north so the river is running very high today.
> 
> View attachment 1347
> 
> Edit: If you squint you can just see where we live. Just down from the tower on the brow of the hill.



Well now you’re just posting screen shots of Assassins Creed on the PS5.


----------



## Clix Pix

lizkat said:


> I like how her "armor" has different patterns on different parts of her body.



I would have such fun with her and a macro lens.....one could create some really interesting abstracts!   

Actually, was playing with abstracts today.....   In the meantime, though, here is the shot which is my avatar image for the time being, since I had meant to share it yesterday:


----------



## Apple fanboy

View attachment _DSC2650.jpg


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Arkitect said:


> Icy cold today, but that's a price I willingly pay for blue skies…
> 
> *Pulteney Bridge and weir over the Avon
> Robert Adam, 1774*
> 
> Heavy rain up north so the river is running very high today.
> 
> View attachment 1347
> 
> Edit: If you squint you can just see where we live. Just down from the tower on the brow of the hill.




Just gorgeous.

That picture reminds me of my happy visits to the Antique Map Shop in Bath.....quite wonderful, (and, yes, I bought some beautiful antique maps) but this was a different time (and place).....


----------



## Clix Pix

Apple fanboy said:


> View attachment 1359



Nice image, but it's not showing up right here on the site.....  The user has to click and be taken away to another site to view  it.....

Yeah, I know this new protocol for posting photos can be a bit confusing at first -- I've had my stumbles with it as well!


----------



## Scepticalscribe

Apple fanboy said:


> View attachment 1359




Agree with @Clix Pix (cited below); lovely image but it doesn't show up unless clicked, whereupon you are then taken elsewhere to see the actual photograph.



Clix Pix said:


> Nice image, but it's not showing up right here on the site.....  The user has to click and be taken away to another site to view  it.....
> 
> Yeah, I know this new protocol for posting photos can be a bit confusing at first -- I've had my stumbles with it as well!



Agreed.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Arkitect

A very rainy day in Bath today…

Just as the sun started heading towards the western horizon, the light changed into such a strange golden glow.

Right now it is a deep mauve colour… Ever changing colours.

*View from the window, Bath*


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

See a little of the blue tongue in this one, thus the species name








She executes her escape plan.....which almost always ends at the foot of my bed wedged between the comforter and blanket.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Arkitect said:


> A very rainy day in Bath today…
> 
> Just as the sun started heading towards the western horizon, the light changed into such a strange golden glow.
> 
> Right now it is a deep mauve colour… Ever changing colours.
> 
> *View from the window, Bath*
> 
> View attachment 1390




Here’s the view from my *Bath



*


----------



## Alli

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> See a little of the blue tongue in this one, thus the species name



I love her more with every photo!


----------



## Arkitect

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Here’s the view from my *Bath
> 
> View attachment 1396*



Ah well.


----------



## Edd

Taken this summer. I had a football field of beach on either side of me. This old guy set up camp in front of me after I’d been there a couple of hours. I don’t know precise beach etiquette but I sat there hating him for several minutes and then got over it. I like his umbrella.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Arkitect said:


> Ah well.



I think you’re photos are great!  They just also inspire me to make stupid responses....possibly because they are so great.  I’m not trying to offend.


----------



## Alli

Edd70 said:


> Taken this summer. I had a football field of beach on either side of me. This old guy set up camp in front of me after I’d been there a couple of hours. I don’t know precise beach etiquette but I sat there hating him for several minutes and then got over it. I like his umbrella.
> 
> View attachment 1406



I love those umbrellas! They make the perfect thing to use when you want to decolorize a picture.


----------



## Edd

Alli said:


> I love those umbrellas! They make the perfect thing to use when you want to decolorize a picture.
> View attachment 1408



Whoa, cool.


----------



## Clix Pix

Ring of Fire


----------



## Apple fanboy

Winter is coming


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> View attachment 1414Winter is coming



What is that?


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Apple fanboy

Alli said:


> What is that?



An icicle hanging from my shed roof a few years back.


----------



## Apple fanboy

From sunnier happier times when you could leave the house without hand sanitiser and a mask.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Sunset Monterey CA


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Apple fanboy said:


> View attachment 1425
> 
> From sunnier happier times when you could leave the house without hand sanitiser and a mask.



We haven’t been using hand sanitizer and wearing a mask since the 1700’s. Although, I know for some it feels like it.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> We haven’t been using hand sanitizer and wearing a mask since the 1700’s. Although, I know for some it feels like it.



I've been wearing a mask since birth. Otherwise I scare the kids!


----------



## Alli

Apple fanboy said:


> An icicle hanging from my shed roof a few years back.



Sorry. I’ve been living in the south for so long I’d forgotten what they looked like.


----------



## Clix Pix

Something a little different and actually kind of fits in with the cozy, warm atmosphere of this forum:






Why would I be taking photos of my slippers, you may well wonder.....  On Nikon Cafe, where I also hang out, we have a weekly "Collective Shoot," which means that someone chooses a topic and members who want to participate shoot something within that week which pertains to the topic.   About a week ago, somehow on the forum, there was some lighthearted bantering going on as a few old-timers were teasing one of our admins about the number of shoes she has.  When it came time for this week's Collective Shoot, one of them came up with the topic of "Your Favorite Shoes" -- and it's been really rather fun seeing everyone's shoes, boots, slippers, sandals, what-not.....!    Anyway, when rummaging in the closet looking for my new pair of Haflinger wool clogs which soon will replace the pair that I have been wearing in the house all last winter and the beginning of this one, I ran across my lovely, cozy and warm sheepskin slippers that I bought some years ago at LL Bean.  It's been at least two or three years since I last wore these -- forgot I had them!   So I brought them out of the closet, too, and photographed them for the Collective Shoot.   It occurred to me that it would be kind of fun to share them here as well, given the overall theme of this forum.


----------



## Alli

Clix Pix said:


> I ran across my lovely, cozy and warm sheepskin slippers that I bought some years ago at LL Bean. It's been at least two or three years since I last wore these -- forgot I had them!



I love them! I’m too cheap for LL Bean. I have a HUGE shoe collection. I have some “winter sneakers” on order. I’m really looking forward to receiving them. 

As to collective shoots, we can do that here, right?


----------



## DT

Contribution from the little G


----------



## Apple fanboy




----------



## Clix Pix

Alli said:


> I love them! I’m too cheap for LL Bean. I have a HUGE shoe collection. I have some “winter sneakers” on order. I’m really looking forward to receiving them.
> 
> As to collective shoots, we can do that here, right?




I love LL Bean and we have a big store in our closest shopping mall -- the store is just two stores down from the Apple store, actually.  I also get their catalog in the mail, too.   This year I told myself, "OK, I've already been spending quite a lot this Fall and am likely to need or want to spend more, so let's not even LOOK at the LL Bean catalog!"   One came in the mail yesterday, and I promptly threw it in the waste can so I wouldn't  be tempted....  

I'd forgotten how warm and lovely these sheepskin slippers are!  SO glad I rediscovered them!   

Sure, we can do Collective Shoots here, or we can do a weekly competition, whatever.....   The Collective Shoot on Nikon Cafe is not a competition;  each week someone volunteers to be the "host" and selects the topic and members must post only shots taken within the given time frame of that week (12:01 Thursday AM through 12:00 Midnight of the following Wednesday).   Members may post as many as three images per post, but no more than that, and they may post as often as they like.   It's a lot of fun, but can be a bit time-consuming for the "host," who is expected, of course, to comment on the items posted, etc.  

On MR, of course, while we don't have a Collective Shoot, we have the weekly competition, in which members may submit either a fresh new image or an older one from their archives to fit the specified topic (only one entry per participant).   The individual whose image wins each week is then the host for the next competition, and is responsible for choosing the topic, etc.  Unlike Nikon Cafe's Collective Shoot or MR's POTD threads, members are not allowed to comment, click the "like" button, etc., on entries in the weekly competition.   Once that particular competition has been judged by the week's host, then comments are welcome.   I think I've got this all straight;  AFB, who also participates in MR's weekly competitions, can add further info that I may have left out.  It's fun and definitely challenging, both for members who participate and for the host!   Now it's pretty much a running joke that everyone loves getting a place on the virtual "podium" of three winners (third, second and first place), but the preferred spot is NOT that of the First Place winner!   The judging is the part that can be really challenging and most of us aren't too keen on that part of it, especially if we pick a topic that is popular and there are a bunch of images to go through, assess, comment on (critiques are welcomed but not absolutely necessary) and then, gulp, choose the top three entries.  It's HARD!!!


----------



## DT

Edd said:


> Taken this summer. I had a football field of beach on either side of me. This old guy set up camp in front of me after I’d been there a couple of hours. I don’t know precise beach etiquette but I sat there hating him for several minutes and then got over it. I like his umbrella.
> 
> View attachment 1406




He followed proper protocol ...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Birdhouse in my parents’ backyard. They had a young pear tree that didn’t make it but instead of removing it we decided to use it for a birdhouse stand.


----------



## Clix Pix

An experiment I did this afternoon:


----------



## Mark

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Birdhouse in my parents’ backyard. They had a young pear tree that didn’t make it but instead of removing it we decided to use it for a birdhouse stand.
> 
> View attachment 1448
> View attachment 1449




that's the nicest bird house i have ever seen. really well done - perched on top of that pear tree.
i especially like the variety of plants and trees surrounding the garden. a real nice space to view from the house.

is that a bee on top of it?


----------



## Thomas Veil

Well it sure ain't a partridge.


----------



## Thomas Veil

Edd said:


> Taken this summer. I had a football field of beach on either side of me. This old guy set up camp in front of me after I’d been there a couple of hours. I don’t know precise beach etiquette but I sat there hating him for several minutes and then got over it. I like his umbrella.
> 
> View attachment 1406



Shoulda glued him to his chair and waited for high tide to come in.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> An experiment I did this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 1451



Bubble wrap?   What are you using for your macro shots?


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

niji said:


> that's the nicest bird house i have ever seen. really well done - perched on top of that pear tree.
> i especially like the variety of plants and trees surrounding the garden. a real nice space to view from the house.
> 
> is that a bee on top of it?



That is a bee.  Good catch.  

Here’s a picture of the water feature to the right of the pear tree birdhouse. There’s another birdhouse of it.





The house was new when they moved in and the backyard was just all dirt.  They put a lot of time (and money) into the landscaping.


----------



## Mark

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> That is a bee.  Good catch.
> 
> Here’s a picture of the water feature to the right of the pear tree birdhouse. There’s another birdhouse of it.
> 
> View attachment 1452
> 
> The house was new when they moved in and the backyard was just all dirt.  They put a lot of time (and money) into the landscaping.



let them know we on TalkedAbout think they have done an amazing job.
just beautiful.
there might even be gold in those rose granite looking rocks in the lower left as well...


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

niji said:


> let them know we on TalkedAbout think they have done an amazing job.
> just beautiful.
> there might even be gold in those rose granite looking rocks in the lower left as well...




I'll let them know and I'm sure more of their garden will be featured in these photo threads.


----------



## Clix Pix

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Bubble wrap?   What are you using for your macro shots?




Yup!   On MR,  Molly in the Digital Photography subforum mentioned this idea today -- she'd submitted an image and said that she'd gotten the idea from another photography forum.  A couple of us were immediately intrigued.  So this afternoon I rummaged in the closet for some bubblewrap (found one nice big piece with the large bubbles) and went to work..... 

Setup was on my dresser, which is adjacent to a window where I get lots of sunshine in the afternoons.  Opened the blinds all the way, plopped a Replica Surfaces photo surface board down on top of the dresser, then did various experiments with the subject, a paperweight thingy that I've had for years.....  Natural lighting only,  Sony 90mm f/2.8 lens.  I had a lot of fun and still want to experiment more with this, using the other, smaller size of bubblewrap, too....


----------



## Clix Pix

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> That is a bee.  Good catch.
> 
> Here’s a picture of the water feature to the right of the pear tree birdhouse. There’s another birdhouse of it.
> 
> View attachment 1452
> 
> The house was new when they moved in and the backyard was just all dirt.  They put a lot of time (and money) into the landscaping.




That is just the loveliest garden!!  I'll bet they enjoy looking at it every day.....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> That is just the loveliest garden!!  I'll bet they enjoy looking at it every day.....



They do and so do I when I go to visit.  I like taking naps near the water feature.  It's like listening to a running stream in the background.  

When they pass (70 and 77 now respectively) the house will become mine and I really appreciate all the prep work they've done ahead of time.  



Clix Pix said:


> Yup!   On MR,  Molly in the Digital Photography subforum mentioned this idea today -- she'd submitted an image and said that she'd gotten the idea from another photography forum.  A couple of us were immediately intrigued.  So this afternoon I rummaged in the closet for some bubblewrap (found one nice big piece with the large bubbles) and went to work.....
> 
> Setup was on my dresser, which is adjacent to a window where I get lots of sunshine in the afternoons.  Opened the blinds all the way, plopped a Replica Surfaces photo surface board down on top of the dresser, then did various experiments with the subject, a paperweight thingy that I've had for years.....  Natural lighting only,  Sony 90mm f/2.8 lens.  I had a lot of fun and still want to experiment more with this, using the other, smaller size of bubblewrap, too....



I like the forum photo ideas you've been posting.  Very reasonable to execute if you don't have a lot of photography gear to work with.  My camera is the iPhone 11 with Moment lenses.  It seems once you want to explore beyond that quality then you are talking some serious investment.  Quality macro seems to be the hardest to achieve even with the moment macro lens, but that's also probably because I'm most interested in critter macro and they tend to not want to sit still in the focus area.  That's difficult even with a better setup.


----------



## Eric

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> Birdhouse in my parents’ backyard. They had a young pear tree that didn’t make it but instead of removing it we decided to use it for a birdhouse stand.
> 
> View attachment 1448
> View attachment 1449






niji said:


> that's the nicest bird house i have ever seen. really well done - perched on top of that pear tree.
> i especially like the variety of plants and trees surrounding the garden. a real nice space to view from the house.
> 
> is that a bee on top of it?



I agree, this image is spectacular.


----------



## Eric

Last night's sunset.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ericgtr12 said:


> Last night's sunset.
> 
> View attachment 1458



That’s epic.  I just snagged it for potential sky replacement in other photos.


----------



## fooferdoggie

this is for my wife mom.


----------



## fooferdoggie

how is this for scrap from a job I do on a regular basis


----------



## Clix Pix

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> They do and so do I when I go to visit.  I like taking naps near the water feature.  It's like listening to a running stream in the background.
> 
> When they pass (70 and 77 now respectively) the house will become mine and I really appreciate all the prep work they've done ahead of time.
> 
> 
> I like the forum photo ideas you've been posting.  Very reasonable to execute if you don't have a lot of photography gear to work with.  My camera is the iPhone 11 with Moment lenses.  It seems once you want to explore beyond that quality then you are talking some serious investment.  Quality macro seems to be the hardest to achieve even with the moment macro lens, but that's also probably because I'm most interested in critter macro and they tend to not want to sit still in the focus area.  That's difficult even with a better setup.



Thanks!   I love macro and have been shooting macro for many years.  Last year I made a big decision and traded in all my Nikon gear for Sony, and came home with a Sony A7R IV and three lenses.  Two of them were macro lenses, the 50mm f/2.8 macro and the wonderful 90mm f/2.8.    The 90mm all but jumped on to the camera body just about every day throughout last winter.  I absolutely adore that lens!  It and the 100-400mm that I bought this past June are hands-down my two top favorite lenses.   One reason I made the switch to Sony was that when Nikon brought out its new Z line, there were no macro lenses even listed on the "road map" for the future.  Finally now there is but at this time, still no actual macro lens for users of the Z series unless they put one of their older macro lenses on the FTZ adapter.  That was something I did not want to do.  I've been very pleased with my new body and lenses and don't regret the choice I made last November.  It'll be a year this Saturday!  

I love to experiment.  A lot of times I don't have any definite idea in mind and will look around and pick up some random object and think, "wonder what I can do with this?" and pull together a backdrop and a surface of some sort upon which to put the item,  decide what kind of lighting situation I want (sometimes Nature decides for me when it's a very cloudy or rainy day) and then I slip a macro lens on the camera (usually it's the 90mm but the 50mm gets some action every now and then as well) and away we go.....   Sometimes I'll spend just a few minutes, other times an hour can slip away while I'm busy exploring the subject as I see more possibilities as I'm going along.    Sometimes I'll switch out lenses, other times I may change the lighting or the backdrop or add a prop or two.   With lighting, I may get fancy and add a gel or two for different color effects.  I just like to have a lot of fun with this!   

As for shooting critters, I tend to go for the water birds and the smaller so-called "backyard birds," and the occasional cat or dog, but rarely any other type.  I think it could be a lot of fun shooting Butters!   Lighting situation, shutter speed and knowledge of a particular critter's behavioral patterns is helpful when shooting wildlife or domestic pets.   It is easier to control some things such as aperture and shutter speed when shooting with a DSLR or a mirrorless camera and interchangeable lens.  Also some so-called "bridge" or "super-zoom" cameras with a fixed, non-removable lens can be very useful, too, and although not exactly macro lenses, can be shot at the tele end so that one zooms in on the subject from a distance, which sometimes works very nicely with skittish critters.   I sometimes use my Sony RX10 IV, which has a one-inch sensor and an amazing 24-600mm (35mm equivalent) lens to create closeups or pseudo macros.   One of those all-in-one cameras can be really great not only around home but also for traveling.  

It's surprising how much impact one can produce in an image even without a fancy studio with soft boxes, booms and other paraphernalia, and with today's amazing iPhones, definitely one can get some neat images, too.   I don't shoot with the iPhone as often as I did in the past but I do every now and then pick it up and fire off a shot when I see something interesting away from home.  At home I sometimes will use it as a preview of how shooting a particular subject or in a particular way might work or might not work.    In general photography IS an expensive hobby, but as many people are finding with iPhones and other cell phones it doesn't have to be.


----------



## Clix Pix

Oops, almost forgot to include a shot of the day.....  Shot this a few days ago:


----------



## Apple fanboy

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> That’s epic.  I just snagged it for potential sky replacement in other photos.



No need. Its one of PS presets! (just kidding!)

Now I'm going to get banned for dissing @ericgtr12 photo (which is lovely BTW)!




One from one of my daily walks.


----------



## Eric

Apple fanboy said:


> No need. Its one of PS presets! (just kidding!)
> 
> Now I'm going to get banned for dissing @ericgtr12 photo (which is lovely BTW)!
> 
> View attachment 1472
> One from one of my daily walks.










Actually, it's all good. We all seem to have a symbiotic thing going here where liking and moving on is enough.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> Thanks!   I love macro and have been shooting macro for many years.  Last year I made a big decision and traded in all my Nikon gear for Sony, and came home with a Sony A7R IV and three lenses.  Two of them were macro lenses, the 50mm f/2.8 macro and the wonderful 90mm f/2.8.    The 90mm all but jumped on to the camera body just about every day throughout last winter.  I absolutely adore that lens!  It and the 100-400mm that I bought this past June are hands-down my two top favorite lenses.   One reason I made the switch to Sony was that when Nikon brought out its new Z line, there were no macro lenses even listed on the "road map" for the future.  Finally now there is but at this time, still no actual macro lens for users of the Z series unless they put one of their older macro lenses on the FTZ adapter.  That was something I did not want to do.  I've been very pleased with my new body and lenses and don't regret the choice I made last November.  It'll be a year this Saturday!
> 
> I love to experiment.  A lot of times I don't have any definite idea in mind and will look around and pick up some random object and think, "wonder what I can do with this?" and pull together a backdrop and a surface of some sort upon which to put the item,  decide what kind of lighting situation I want (sometimes Nature decides for me when it's a very cloudy or rainy day) and then I slip a macro lens on the camera (usually it's the 90mm but the 50mm gets some action every now and then as well) and away we go.....   Sometimes I'll spend just a few minutes, other times an hour can slip away while I'm busy exploring the subject as I see more possibilities as I'm going along.    Sometimes I'll switch out lenses, other times I may change the lighting or the backdrop or add a prop or two.   With lighting, I may get fancy and add a gel or two for different color effects.  I just like to have a lot of fun with this!
> 
> As for shooting critters, I tend to go for the water birds and the smaller so-called "backyard birds," and the occasional cat or dog, but rarely any other type.  I think it could be a lot of fun shooting Butters!   Lighting situation, shutter speed and knowledge of a particular critter's behavioral patterns is helpful when shooting wildlife or domestic pets.   It is easier to control some things such as aperture and shutter speed when shooting with a DSLR or a mirrorless camera and interchangeable lens.  Also some so-called "bridge" or "super-zoom" cameras with a fixed, non-removable lens can be very useful, too, and although not exactly macro lenses, can be shot at the tele end so that one zooms in on the subject from a distance, which sometimes works very nicely with skittish critters.   I sometimes use my Sony RX10 IV, which has a one-inch sensor and an amazing 24-600mm (35mm equivalent) lens to create closeups or pseudo macros.   One of those all-in-one cameras can be really great not only around home but also for traveling.
> 
> It's surprising how much impact one can produce in an image even without a fancy studio with soft boxes, booms and other paraphernalia, and with today's amazing iPhones, definitely one can get some neat images, too.   I don't shoot with the iPhone as often as I did in the past but I do every now and then pick it up and fire off a shot when I see something interesting away from home.  At home I sometimes will use it as a preview of how shooting a particular subject or in a particular way might work or might not work.    In general photography IS an expensive hobby, but as many people are finding with iPhones and other cell phones it doesn't have to be.



Thanks for the detailed response.  I admit I don't understand a lot of the terminology, but I appreciate the knowledge.  When I did do some research it did seem to come mostly down to the available lenses even more than the actual camera, especially for macro photography.  That's when things really started to narrow down.  I sometimes wonder if the expense macro photography also comes down to general lack of interest, cost set by demand.  I'm sure there is interest but not as much as other types of photography.  I also mentioned in another discussion on the topic that lighting also seems to be a big factor, not expensive but important.  I'm seen some tutorial videos with timed flashes and makeshift defusers even used in outdoor sunlight.

One thing I've noticed with insects, or at least mantids, with my limited but respectable iPhone setup is it's really for the lens to focus on the head.  Body parts will come out sharp but the head is kind of blurry.  It's made me wonder if that is also an issue with predators in nature, an extension of camouflage.  The body parts could appear as twigs while a focused head would be a give away.


----------



## Clix Pix

In shooting wildlife, always aim for the eyes.  Make sure that they're in focus.  With today's technology that is a lot easier than it used to be, as most of the newer dedicated cameras have "eye-aware" software so that when you're shooting a person or a family pet or a wild creature in the woods, the software will assist the camera in zooming in focus accurately on the eyes.  Amazing technology that really does work!   This makes a huge impact on the overall appearance of the photo and the subject.

Lighting is indeed a critical point in all photography and macro shooting is no exception.  Sometime for artistic effect the photographer will deliberately underexpose to some degree, but in general, good lighting makes for good photos.  Some people use flash, either an on-board flash or an external flash unit mounted in the hot shoe, or even a "ring flash" that mounts around around the lens.  Others use off-camera lighting sources, which can vary from soft boxes to "beauty dishes" to something like what I have, the Westcott Ice Light 2 and a few small LED flashlights and such....  Reflectors and diffusers are very useful, and often brought into play especially when one is outdoors or has only limited resources for lighting.    A reflector held off to one side of the subject can bounce back quite a nice amount of soft light which works well to add light to the side of the subject (or his or her face) which otherwise would be in too much shadow.  When possible, natural lighting works really well for a lot of images and can present fewer problems than using artificial light sources. 

You are right in thinking that one reason for macro lenses not being on the priority list when a manufacturer is releasing a new line is that this type of shooting is not as popular as say, landscapes or portraits, both of which use other types of lenses.   Those of us who are hooked on macro shooting are REALLY hooked, though, and we want our macro lenses, by gum!!!   There are various third-party macro and other types of lenses available, but I am pretty much a big fan of native lenses and prefer to use those rather than mess with adapters or lenses which have been reverse-engineered by some other manufacturer.

Methinks you might be well-served in starting to look around for a dedicated camera, either a DSLR or a mirrorless body, and a lens or two......especially now there are probably some good deals to be had either in used gear or in gear which is a bit older than the newest item in a given manufacturer's line....   For instance, Nikon has just come out with the Z6 II and Z7 II, both successors to the the Z6 and Z7, so the older bodies should be available for a reduction in price, even new.  They also recently have released a couple of other new models, less expensive than the Z6 or Z7, but very capable in their own right.   Actually, though, it is important to remember that the most significant purchase will not be the camera body, but the lens(es).    Right now I'm happily rocking my A7R IV body, but in two or three years that body will be history and I'll be using whatever is released at that time -- but the lenses that I currently have will be just as excellent on that new body as they are on the A7R IV right now.   Bodies come-and-go but lenses tend to live with you for a long, long time....


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Clix Pix said:


> In shooting wildlife, always aim for the eyes.  Make sure that they're in focus.  With today's technology that is a lot easier than it used to be, as most of the newer dedicated cameras have "eye-aware" software so that when you're shooting a person or a family pet or a wild creature in the woods, the software will assist the camera in zooming in focus accurately on the eyes.  Amazing technology that really does work!   This makes a huge impact on the overall appearance of the photo and the subject.
> 
> Lighting is indeed a critical point in all photography and macro shooting is no exception.  Sometime for artistic effect the photographer will deliberately underexpose to some degree, but in general, good lighting makes for good photos.  Some people use flash, either an on-board flash or an external flash unit mounted in the hot shoe, or even a "ring flash" that mounts around around the lens.  Others use off-camera lighting sources, which can vary from soft boxes to "beauty dishes" to something like what I have, the Westcott Ice Light 2 and a few small LED flashlights and such....  Reflectors and diffusers are very useful, and often brought into play especially when one is outdoors or has only limited resources for lighting.    A reflector held off to one side of the subject can bounce back quite a nice amount of soft light which works well to add light to the side of the subject (or his or her face) which otherwise would be in too much shadow.  When possible, natural lighting works really well for a lot of images and can present fewer problems than using artificial light sources.
> 
> You are right in thinking that one reason for macro lenses not being on the priority list when a manufacturer is releasing a new line is that this type of shooting is not as popular as say, landscapes or portraits, both of which use other types of lenses.   Those of us who are hooked on macro shooting are REALLY hooked, though, and we want our macro lenses, by gum!!!   There are various third-party macro and other types of lenses available, but I am pretty much a big fan of native lenses and prefer to use those rather than mess with adapters or lenses which have been reverse-engineered by some other manufacturer.
> 
> Methinks you might be well-served in starting to look around for a dedicated camera, either a DSLR or a mirrorless body, and a lens or two......especially now there are probably some good deals to be had either in used gear or in gear which is a bit older than the newest item in a given manufacturer's line....   For instance, Nikon has just come out with the Z6 II and Z7 II, both successors to the the Z6 and Z7, so the older bodies should be available for a reduction in price, even new.  They also recently have released a couple of other new models, less expensive than the Z6 or Z7, but very capable in their own right.   Actually, though, it is important to remember that the most significant purchase will not be the camera body, but the lens(es).    Right now I'm happily rocking my A7R IV body, but in two or three years that body will be history and I'll be using whatever is released at that time -- but the lenses that I currently have will be just as excellent on that new body as they are on the A7R IV right now.   Bodies come-and-go but lenses tend to live with you for a long, long time....



I think my mental hangup with lighting is sometimes my eyeballs like the lighting that is present but then I know at least the iPhone makes all kinds of auto adjustments that undoes that for the purpose of a better overall end result for people who don't give a shit.  I couldn't tell you how many times I went to take a low light photo or video and the preview window on the iPhone is all light filled detail.   

My mother, who was a photography teacher until she retired, offered to give me her camera body so I don't have to start with that purchase.  I'll find out what model it is and maybe you can give me some lens advice.  

Here's a shot I did with a cheap shit iPhone macro lens I did some years ago of one of my mantids.  It's not the result I wanted but I think it's still interesting.


----------



## Clix Pix

That would be great if your mother gives you her camera body (and maybe a lens or two as well!)  That would get you off to a good start!  Basically my knowledge is around Nikon SLRs, DSLRs and Sony mirrorless APS-C and FF as well as "bridge" cameras (A7R IV, NEX-7, RX100, RX10).....   So,  I know about and have had experience with Nikon lenses  (the F-mount ones, not the new ones with the Z series, since I have not used those) and Sony lenses....  I'm sure others on here use other systems and can also offer advice and suggestions, too.  AFB uses Nikon and has a good collection of lenses so he would be a valuable resource, too!  

One of the things I most appreciate about my mirrorless camera is that when I look through the electronic viewfinder (EVF) what I see is what I'm going to get, so if the lighting is too much -- overexposed -- or not sufficient -- underexposed -- I can adjust my settings to a more suitable exposure even before I press the shutter button to make the image.   With an Optical Viewfinder (OVF) the same level of information is not available so that while you may be seeing the scene as it is with your naked eye through the OVF, when you make exposure adjustments that doesn't show up in the OVF so you still don't know until AFTER you have already taken the shot whether you did all with the exposure values.  In the old days of DSLRs we all used to do what is called "chimping" after each shot, to check our composition and exposure by looking at the LCD screen on the back of the camera.   With a mirrorless camera and EVF, no need for that any more!


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Eric

We have a lot of these beautiful oaks out here.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

ericgtr12 said:


> We have a lot of these beautiful oaks out here.
> 
> View attachment 1497



Just snagged that for possible future tree or entire picture replacement.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Recent custom made grill sign at our cabin.  Mansion is purposely misspelled because that's how my grandmother spelled it.  My grandfather built the cabin in the 1940's.


----------



## Clix Pix

Spent a little time shooting the Hooded Mergansers yesterday afternoon....


----------



## SuperMatt

Clix Pix said:


> Spent a little time shooting the Hooded Mergansers yesterday afternoon....
> 
> View attachment 1500



Are those on the Potomac?


----------



## Clix Pix

Nope, not on the Potomac, although I'll bet there are some who are around on some parts of it!    These guys are right here in Northern Virginia, where I live!   There are now about ten Hooded Mergansers in residence here for the winter -- this is our third season having them on our condo community's small (manmade lake, which is actually more of a pond).   When they first showed up three years ago I had no idea what they were, had to do a Google search.  They're fascinating little ducks, they can zip through the water at an amazing speed, and they also will suddenly dive under the surface to snag a fish or something else, reappearing at sometimes quite a distance from where they started out.  I'll be looking out at the lake and see one Hoodie.....and then all of a sudden up will pop a second, and a third....!

We have herons, including a GBH (Great Blue Heron) whom I've named Alfred, and his fellow heron:  a Green Heron and a couple of Yellow-Crowned Night Herons.  We also have the usual Canada geese, of course,  a few Mallards, and  at least one Kingfisher.   This place is wonderful all year around for enjoying wildlife, both those who are in and around the water and those with fur or feathers who are land-and-tree dwellers.   Residents who live in the lake itself include frogs, turtles and various fish, including a lot of big ole bottom-feeding catfish. 

Getting back to the Hoodies:  Yesterday afternoon I glanced out the sliding door and saw a couple of them swimming around on the lake, so immediately grabbed the tripod and got it in position out on the deck,  then mounted the camera to the Bazooka (AKA 200-600mm) with the 1.4x teleconverter also attached, and was ready to shoot.....  Of course the little devils were already heading down to the foot of the lake, a pretty far distance for any decent shooting, even with 840mm!   I waited patiently, and eventually a couple of people walking their dogs on the trail on each side of the lake spooked the skittish Hoodies and they started coming back towards me.    The reflections in the lake were just great as we had a lot of sunshine yesterday, and the sky and the buildings around the lake make for interesting colors when the position of the sun and the overall light situation is just right.   These little guys move a lot and they move quickly, so getting one at a decent angle where you can actually see the face and the all-important eye(s) can be tricky at times.   Group shots aren't usually as good, as there's always someone who's got his back turned or looking another way or whatever!


----------



## Apple fanboy

ericgtr12 said:


> We have a lot of these beautiful oaks out here.
> 
> View attachment 1497



That is beautiful.


----------



## Apple fanboy

Chew Toy McCoy said:


> I think my mental hangup with lighting is sometimes my eyeballs like the lighting that is present but then I know at least the iPhone makes all kinds of auto adjustments that undoes that for the purpose of a better overall end result for people who don't give a shit.  I couldn't tell you how many times I went to take a low light photo or video and the preview window on the iPhone is all light filled detail.
> 
> My mother, who was a photography teacher until she retired, offered to give me her camera body so I don't have to start with that purchase.  I'll find out what model it is and maybe you can give me some lens advice.
> 
> Here's a shot I did with a cheap shit iPhone macro lens I did some years ago of one of my mantids.  It's not the result I wanted but I think it's still interesting.
> 
> View attachment 1484



By decent second hand lenses rather cheap new ones. That’s my advice when it comes to purchasing equipment.


----------



## Clix Pix

I second what AFB says, but also add -- buy decent NATIVE second-hand lenses, rather than some cheap third-party lens which has been reverse-engineered in order to work with a given brand.  Much of the time third-party lenses just are not as good as native lenses which were made for a particular body and brand in the first place.    Some third-party lenses or lenses from other manufacturers are also used with adapters, which adds yet another element into the process, and again results can be iffy or unsatisfactory.    Some third-party lenses are just plain gimmicky, too, and a very little of that goes a long way (sometimes too long!)  as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Clix Pix

Oops, almost forgot to include a photo of the day!   This was shot one day last week....


----------



## fooferdoggie

Mt hood with snow now.


----------



## fooferdoggie

same path but later in the day


----------



## Edd

Taken on a ski trip at Solitude, UT in 2018. The skies at places like this are so fuckin blue. Don’t really get that in the northeast because we don’t have the elevation.


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Morning lizard.


----------



## Clix Pix

Butters has such pretty golden-brown eyes!   .   


My photo of the day, actually shot a few days ago:


----------



## lizkat

Clix Pix said:


> Butters has such pretty golden-brown eyes!   .
> 
> 
> My photo of the day, actually shot a few days ago:
> 
> View attachment 1526




Wow!     Those faintly rainbow-marked polygons look like pods of some brilliant new species of _lunaria annua _(the honesty plant, silver dollar plant, money plant).


----------



## Clix Pix

Oh, cool!  Yeah, they DO kind of look like the Silver Dollar plant!!   Neat-o!     Actually....the image is of bubblewrap, as I was again playing with light and bubblewrap,  and seeing what happened.....


----------



## Eric

The pacific coast just south of San Francisco, Mussel Rock.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

More Birdhouses at my parents’.


----------



## Clix Pix

The full version of my current avatar:


----------



## Eric

Drove for a few hours this morning for this one in the Napa valley. The fall is beautiful there.


----------



## Clix Pix

Happy Thanksgiving (and Happy Turkey Day) to my fellow Americans!  This is about as close to a turkey as I'll be getting today:


----------



## Edd

Decorations today.


----------



## Eric

Edd said:


> Decorations today.
> 
> View attachment 1564



Wow, very nice. At first glance it appears to be outside until you look closer.


----------



## Edd

ericgtr12 said:


> Wow, very nice. At first glance it appears to be outside until you look closer.



Thank you! Old mill building, lots of built-in charm.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix

For SS, who misses my photos of Smaug!   .   (No idea of whether this guy is actually Smaug himself or just a relative.....LOL!)


----------



## fooferdoggie

I cant find this pic on my phone so I grabbed a google street pic.


----------



## Clix Pix

Geese having a pleasant afternoon on the lake:


----------



## Chew Toy McCoy

Was hoping to get this posted the day of but we have no cell signal and shit internet at our cabin.  On a related note, now I know why rural America is pissed off all the time.  No problem getting Fox News on DirectTV there.


----------



## Edd

Beached it today with beers.


----------



## Clix Pix

I miss the beach......thanks to COVID-19, didn't get anywhere near the ocean this past summer;  I am so, so hoping that by next spring and summer it will be possible to do so again safely!!!    The Maryland/Delaware and even New Jersey beaches are closest to us in the DC area.


----------



## rdrr

Not my photo, but maybe this photo from the Bureau of Land Management FB page captured what the artist intended.


----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Clix Pix




----------



## Alli

It is now December.


----------

